# John Deere 3020 seat suspension



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was baling hay in kinda rough ground when I heard a pop and then noticed I'm seating at an angle. The seat is sloped down toward floorboard. What couldve broke to cause this? What I did for temporary use to finish baling is I took the 2 bolts out that holds the cushion to the frame up underneath the seat and got 2 long bolts and used nuts and washers to build it up soni wouldn't slope down. Makes it more comfortable but I want it done right. Thanks guys


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Being a big ol' boy, I wear seats out pretty hard... course our 5610S's use those $100 specials from TSC... with the spring suspension in the back.

Those don't have enough "spring" to hold up the "load" we put on em, and their springs are cheap and stretch or break and give out... got tired of running the snubbers and pounding the crap out of my back... Had some seats after a few months get a weird "tilt" and took them apart to "fix" them or figure out what was going on. Turns out the little hard plastic 'rollers' they put over the suspension pins at the top of the seat on the slider, the part that goes up and down in the channel as the seat moves up and down under the spring tension when you bounce, quit turning on their stupid little steel pins and wore down flat, then proceeded to wear down clean smooth to the steel pin, which then wore itself in half rubbing steel on steel... they eventually snapped, though the replacement seat the pins snapped off from sh!tty spot welds where they attach to the seat frame slider... I just wrapped a chain around the slider/seat back section so the seat can pivot up and down on the chain links and still move, but not tilt forward...

My brother used to work at a tractor salvage, so I had him bring some old "beehive" seat springs that they were gonna throw out from some old Farmalls that they were salvaging... I pried the seat up and shoved these beehive springs in under the seat and twisted them in a way to lock them into the framework and suspension underneath the seat, and they ride much better now... no bottoming out, even with fatboys like me and my brother running the tractor.

Tired of no back support from those sh!tty seats, though, so I'm thinking about building my own seat frame with air suspension shock absorbers and using a car seat to replace the crappy tractor seat...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Being a big ol' boy, I wear seats out pretty hard... course our 5610S's use those $100 specials from TSC... with the spring suspension in the back.
> 
> Those don't have enough "spring" to hold up the "load" we put on em, and their springs are cheap and stretch or break and give out... got tired of running the snubbers and pounding the crap out of my back...
> 
> Later! OL JR


Sorry OL JR but 3020 seats do have a spring that supports operator!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at spring(parts key 10) on shock absorber. It's possible a seat linkage bolt broke or some other seat suspension part..


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'd just upgrade to an air suspension base and be done with it. Too bad you guys are so far away. I have 2 Bostrum air ride seat bases in the shop and I can get bases pretty much anytime. They replace the air ride seats in the company trucks (I work for a trucking company part time and no I don't truck drive). I get the bases, the seats are shot but the bases are fine. Commercial trucks use a heavy duty base with real roller bearings and hardened steel pins.

Add a small compressor and it's good to go.

I replaced both Grammar bases in my Kubota's with Bostrum bases from the shop. Use an air bag compresso(12 volt) with a pressure sensor.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Where you at?? I'm coming up to northern Indiana late next week for a few weeks and might be interested in something like that... road trips are no problem for me... few years ago I rode up into Michigan one afternoon just to get out of the MIL's house for awhile and visit a rocket shop I had read about and get mess of yall's wonderful sweet black cherries!

Hmmm... black cherries... might be making a road trip north regardless... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Just fix up your old 3020 suspension, they are pretty nice when they are in good shape.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Where you at?? I'm coming up to northern Indiana late next week for a few weeks and might be interested in something like that... road trips are no problem for me... few years ago I rode up into Michigan one afternoon just to get out of the MIL's house for awhile and visit a rocket shop I had read about and get mess of yall's wonderful sweet black cherries!
> 
> Hmmm... black cherries... might be making a road trip north regardless... LOL
> 
> Later! OL JR


Im in southeast Michigan, 18 miles north of Toledo, Ohio, right off US 23 at the 15 milepost. Never knew we had black cherries.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

ARD Farm said:


> Im in southeast Michigan, 18 miles north of Toledo, Ohio, right off US 23 at the 15 milepost. Never knew we had black cherries.


Cherries are up my way! Of course they're about done now, but peaches will be next!


----------

